# Dynamic homebrew player looking for GM in NYC



## Indigo Veil (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi there. I'm seeking out a new GM in the NYC area, since I moved away from my old one (*waves hello to seasong, if he's out there*). 

From my profile:

"On-again, off-again gamer accustomed to homebrews, dice-less and near math-less freeform role-playing. Particular game interests include superhero, Victorian (steampunky or not), and gothy, macabre settings that involve lots of drama, angst, subterfuge, sexual tension and power plays (emotional manipulation rather than physical strength).

"I am currently looking for a new GM in the NYC area, but I am willing to take my time to find the right one as I am extremely picky (my old GM, seasong (EN World D&D / RPG News - View Profile: seasong) can attest to this and give insight into my play style). I will not just join in any game and start playing. seasong spoiled me in that regard, I'm afraid--my standards are set quite high and I now know better than to lower them. My new GM needs to bring the setting and the NPCs to life for me so that when I take a breath, the air that fills my lungs is the air of the world I'm immersed in."

Since this isn't exactly the right venue for what I'm seeking, I don't expect many responses to this post...but I do hope this message will reach the people for whom D&D and D&D-related games are only one tool in their roleplay repertoire, and who do play in and run other, more freeform games with emphasis on narrative quality. If I might be a good addition to your group, or if you're interested in trying something a little (or a lot) more edgy than what would normally go well in your usual group, contact me here. Or, if you have a resource to recommend that might be better suited to what I'm looking for, I'd appreciate that, too.

All in cases, thank you for reading.


----------

